# Grinding While Shifting



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I have a feeling I'm about to call myself out but F it; I can't figure it out so here goes. Most of the time I can take off quickly in 1st gear (manual w/ trifecta tune) and accelerate to 60+ after switching to second gear. However, lately, I've had issues going into 2nd and/or 3rd gear when shifting. It grinds like a MOFO and I can't put the shifter into the gear without lowering the RPMs. My guess... the RPMs are too high and the electronics are preventing me from going to the next gear??? Or, is my shifting, at times, that god awful that I'm letting off the clutch too soon and the gear isn't "open" therefore it's like trying to slam the shifter into the gear without the clutch? Has embarrassed me once already and it's not so much for racing as it is trying to get up and go when I need to. Any thoughts?
> 
> I learned to drive a stick 10 years ago in a parking lot in under 10 mins so my manual driving ability doesn't run very deep and I haven't had a manual since then until this year.


2.5 qts of Amsoil syncromesh...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Crap fluid. Switch to synchromesh, or if you live further south and don't have cold winters, 75w-90. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't had a grind since I switched to the AMSOIL Synchromesh.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I really hope GM reads all these post, they really should have some better fluid in there if its that bad. Imagine all the people who have a manual transmission cruze with this problem that are not on this forum? How many take their cars to the dealer and are told this is normal and the cruze is not a corvette and not deigned for high RPM shifting?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I really hope GM reads all these post, they really should have some better fluid in there if its that bad. Imagine all the people who have a manual transmission cruze with this problem that are not on this forum? How many take their cars to the dealer and are told this is normal and the cruze is not a corvette and not deigned for high RPM shifting?


 Some of us live in areas where people drive 19 miles an hour up an onramp to 66 mph flow of traffic and stop completely at the yield sign. That 0-66 pull became relevant real quick. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok, next question. How hard is it to drain the fluid and throw in the synchromesh? Any tutorials with pics floating around. This is one thing I have not done before.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Ok, next question. How hard is it to drain the fluid and throw in the synchromesh? Any tutorials with pics floating around. This is one thing I have not done before.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Some of us live in areas where people drive 19 miles an hour up an onramp to 66 mph flow of traffic and stop completely at the yield sign. That 0-66 pull became relevant real quick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


That happens to you too?!


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> That happens to you too?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


Yep, if the gap is big enough I will avoid this 1-2 grind by starting off in 2nd gear.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Yep, if the gap is big enough I will avoid this 1-2 grind by starting off in 2nd gear.


I do the same but holy crap is the acceleration slow in the first second or two!!!


----------

